# Sticky  Clinical Trials For Canine Cancer Link



## Dallas Gold

Here is a link I found with links to current clinical trials in canine cancer. If your Golden is diagnosed with cancer and you want to help the cause of research consider participating in a clinical trial or research program. 

http://www.caninecancer.com/clinicaltrial.html

We sent a blood sample to a research project after Barkley's diagnosis for hemangiosarcoma. It was very easy and we hope it is helping further the cause of finding out how and why our dogs are getting so many cancers.


----------



## BeauShel

Making this a sticky.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Here's the most recent ones at CSU

http://www.csuanimalcancercenter.org...cal-trials#cct


----------



## newlife64

Thank you I had no idea places like this were available!


----------



## Pooklook

I know this is a very old thread, but it I just learned about this new Cancer Therapy run by the amazing Dr. Greg Ogilvie.
He treated my dear Pooklook and I can vouch for him as an eminence in the fight against cancer, and also he is a super nice and sensitive person who loves all animals deeply and has an amazing passion for curing cancer.
Check this out: *Cancer Therapy Revolution LW-2 Canine Therapy Study*

...I wish this was available when Pooklook was battling cancer. I hope this helps people trying to save their kids.


----------



## bethlehemgolden

I found this, and thought it should be here.

A method to detect hemangiosarcoma in its earliest stages and an effective mechanism for prevention would be a giant leap forward in the management of this disease.

The Opportunity: Solving the cancer problem is a long-term challenge. However, we believe we have reached a point where we can diagnose hemangiosarcoma in the early stages and treat this disease before it reaches the clinical crisis point. Our goal is to continue development of two technologies that will allow us to achieve this. 
First: a test and patented process to detect hemangiosarcoma cells in the circulation (blood). 
Second: a novel drug, heretofore called “bispecific EGF angiotoxin,” or BEAT, which attacks the hemangiosarcoma cancer stem cells that are responsible for establishing and maintaining the disease. BEAT effectively kills the cancer cells or makes the environment inhospitable for their growth. The results from our initial clinical trial have been highly promising. BEAT acts differently from conventional chemotherapy, so it does not pose the risks that make chemotherapy unacceptable for otherwise healthy patients. At the end of this project, we expect to have created tools to guide further development, licensing and deployment of these paired technologies in the community setting.

*Approach: We will recruit cases with a confirmed or presumed diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma and dogs with no evidence of hemangiosarcoma of any age and any breed, as this will accelerate the process of validation.*

Summary: The anticipated result will be preliminary tests for detection of circulating hemangiosarcoma cancer stem cells that will be in a “beta”- ready format, along with a safe and reliable treatment option for prevention of disease.

Research-Collaboration


----------



## Jenno222

Thanks for this. We unfortunately lost our Golden to cancer at 10 years old. Is there anyone out there who has success with a particular type of dog food in preventing cancer. We used Wellness no grain. Thanks


----------

